# Help...plugged in USB drive, computer died!



## SamDesign

I bought a used Dell 4600 for my daughter. Plugged everything in and booted up fine, then added my wireless g card into a pci slot and booted all OK. Then I got the drivers from the net on my other machine and put the exe file on a memory stick I had hanging around which I have previously used. As soon as I plugged in the usb drive the computer shut off, no fan nothing no delay after plugging it in just instantly died.

It will not start now, I get a blink from the led on front unit and cd drive and fans spin as I press button but no start at all. I have green light on MB have tried unplugging everything cards etc and remove MB battery but still no start. What could have happened?

Many Thanks if you can help

Sam


----------



## Havoc

Some how it sounds like it shorted out, Probably blew the motherboard..Just a guess though. Is this usb slot in the front or the rear ?


----------



## SamDesign

It is on the front panel!


----------



## spirit

I had a laptop which did this. The port is probably shorting out or is damaged. You can try updating the BIOS maybe, that may help, or make sure USB Support is enabled in the BIOS (kind of doubt myself that will help though). 

In the meantime take a read of this http://www.computerforum.com/209946-tech-guide-diagnosing-pc-will-not-post-start.html not all that will apply to you, but some of it might.


----------



## johnb35

Remove the front usb cables going to the motherboard and see if the system will boot, if so, do not use the front usb ports.  However, I have a feeling the front usb and power button/led lights are on the same cable.


----------



## spirit

If the power button and LEDs are on the same cable as the front USB, you can still start the system by using a screwdriver and connecting the two pins which power on the system, if you get what I mean? Sorry, it's been a long day so if my explanation isn't clear that's why. :/


----------



## SamDesign

Thanks I will try this later on, so do I need to be worried about the USB stick or USB sticks in general, so I could fry my home (more expensive) pc at any time, can I protect it in any way from this happening?

If I have shorted the MB out is it now dead for good?

Many Thanks for your help!


----------



## johnb35

First you have to diagnose why it happened.  It could have just been the dell is old and worn out, that is an old system.  Could be an issue with the power supply.


----------



## SamDesign

Ok disconnected usb cable to MB but still no start. There is multiple pins x about 6 in the connector, which ones to put my screwdriver across?

If I take it to my local computer repair place can they tell me what has died without working up a big bill?

Thanks again


----------



## johnb35

Repair shops usually charge a mininal fee for diagnosing.  Hopefully you have shorted the motherboard or power supply.


----------

